# Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. just released their first 2+ minute promo



## Nightfall (Sep 24, 2015)

And it was pretty damn awesome. 

[video=youtube;oYf7tysI3ak]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYf7tysI3ak[/video]

Mostly I want to hear what other say but I'll say this much:

YAY!!!! NEW BUS!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2015)

I like it. I'm not sure why the guy melted everything, burned someone, but had zero effect on anything SHIELD be it their equipment or personnel.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm not sure whether to bother with this this year.  it stopped being awful, but it never became good. We'll see - lots of good TV competing with it!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 24, 2015)

Crothian said:


> I like it. I'm not sure why the guy melted everything, burned someone, but had zero effect on anything SHIELD be it their equipment or personnel.




I think what he does is disrupt the molecular bonds of things. Either that or he can burn stuff too at atomic level. As for not affecting SHIELD's stuff, probably because he's still not quite in control. 

Also, FREAKING BUS!!!  Sorry I just love the new Bus...


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 24, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I'm not sure whether to bother with this this year.  it stopped being awful, but it never became good. We'll see - lots of good TV competing with it!




Well I have hope now that Skye/Chloe Bennet has officially embraced herself/role as Daisy Johnson. I think that alone counts for something. I will agree this season might be more make or break than seasons 1 or 2, but I still am hopeful with Inhuman running around, Secret Warriors, and hopefully Mockingbird/Bobbi Morse getting back to form, we'll have some good stuff to work through.

Plus BUS!!! 

Also: I don't think HYDRA is completely done. Grant Ward is my contender for the new title of ZODIAC.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 25, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> I think what he does is disrupt the molecular bonds of things. Either that or he can burn stuff too at atomic level. As for not affecting SHIELD's stuff, probably because he's still not quite in control.
> 
> Also, FREAKING BUS!!!  Sorry I just love the new Bus...




I think that it was just metal he had an effect upon. 

Yup, loving the new Bus and the 'Wonkavator.'


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2015)

Wonkavator. I like that!  But yes I don't think he affects organics...at least I hope no. No idea with that possibly crispy person standing in the kitchen if that's true or not.


----------



## Janx (Sep 25, 2015)

I would be worried putting melty guy into flying contraption without knowing the scope of his powers so he doesn't melt his ride.

Still looked good, and looks like they are finally getting to the point of going around and helping people.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 25, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> Wonkavator. I like that!  But yes I don't think he affects organics...at least I hope no. No idea with that possibly crispy person standing in the kitchen if that's true or not.




That definitely confused me, but everything else that was fried was metal. Maybe the stove blew? Maybe they just wanted to throw a body into the mix and so threw their own logic out the window?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2015)

Janx said:


> Still looked good, and looks like they are finally getting to the point of going around and helping people.




Well I think with the Avengers (even on the way to splitsville) around, someone has to pick up the less heavy but still weighty task of keeping order and helping others.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> That definitely confused me, but everything else that was fried was metal. Maybe the stove blew? Maybe they just wanted to throw a body into the mix and so threw their own logic out the window?




Eh. Wouldn't surprise me they didn't think it all the way through. I mean they pretty much nerfed Absorbing Man.


----------



## Rabulias (Sep 25, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> Wonkavator. I like that!  But yes I don't think he affects organics...at least I hope no. No idea with that possibly crispy person standing in the kitchen if that's true or not.




Remember the end of last season and the terrigen leaking into the ocean, then into the fish, which ended up in the fish oil pills. I read the scene as being as people take enough of the fish oil pills (whether that is one or more is up for debate) to build up enough terrigen in their system, one of two things happens:

People without Inhuman DNA (the crispy person in the kitchen) end up charcoaled and dead, like Trip and Gonzalez.

Folks with Inhuman DNA get powers.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2015)

Rabulias said:


> Remember the end of last season and the terrigen leaking into the ocean, then into the fish, which ended up in the fish oil pills. I read the scene as being as people take enough of the fish oil pills (whether that is one or more is up for debate) to build up enough terrigen in their system, one of two things happens:
> 
> People without Inhuman DNA (the crispy person in the kitchen) end up charcoaled and dead, like Trip and Gonzalez.
> 
> Folks with Inhuman DNA get powers.




See I knew that last part would happen. HOWEVER. I was under the assumption the Terrigen crystals they used weren't harmful to humans. Unless it's that OTHER batch. Even still, that should and would merit a complete recall by the FDA once they figure it out.


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 25, 2015)

People with inhuman genes who are exposed to terrigen grow a cocoon around themselves as they metamorphose. That 'crispy guy' in the kitchen was just the remnants of his cocoon.


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 25, 2015)

RangerWickett said:


> People with inhuman genes who are exposed to terrigen grow a cocoon around themselves as they metamorphose. That 'crispy guy' in the kitchen was just the remnants of his cocoon.




Mmm. Now that you mention it...that DOES look Cocoon shaped Ranger Man. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 25, 2015)

Rabulias said:


> Remember the end of last season and the terrigen leaking into the ocean, then into the fish, which ended up in the fish oil pills. I read the scene as being as people take enough of the fish oil pills (whether that is one or more is up for debate) to build up enough terrigen in their system, one of two things happens:
> 
> People without Inhuman DNA (the crispy person in the kitchen) end up charcoaled and dead, like Trip and Gonzalez.
> 
> Folks with Inhuman DNA get powers.




Good catch. I'd forgotten about that.


----------



## fba827 (Sep 25, 2015)

The 'elevator' interior was lined with those same grey plates that has been used before to withstand superpowers ( their holding room had it, and the safe house where Skye was kept had it and it withstood hulk smashing... I know it was given a name and explained before , but my point being that the ride had that safety in it

Also yes, the burnt thing looked like the cocoon she'll to me too


----------



## Crothian (Sep 25, 2015)

Morrus said:


> I'm not sure whether to bother with this this year.  it stopped being awful, but it never became good. We'll see - lots of good TV competing with it!




When ever I feel like that toward a show I stop watching. It is so easy to go back and watch a show that I missed it is not like I'm missing anything. I just save myself some grief for a show I'm just not enjoying.


----------



## Rabulias (Sep 25, 2015)

RangerWickett said:


> People with inhuman genes who are exposed to terrigen grow a cocoon around themselves as they metamorphose. That 'crispy guy' in the kitchen was just the remnants of his cocoon.




Watching again on a larger monitor (instead of my phone) I can see you are correct. The remnants are clearly remnants of a cocoon. FDA recall cancelled!


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 25, 2015)

Crothian said:


> When ever I feel like that toward a show I stop watching. It is so easy to go back and watch a show that I missed it is not like I'm missing anything. I just save myself some grief for a show I'm just not enjoying.




I agree with this. I'm stopped watching season 1 but after hearing about the Inhumans reveal here I went and cuaght up with season 2 online and was much happier that I could ignore the dross and just go to the good story from when Skye-Daisy got her powers. I'll probably do the same for season 3, just do a marathon watch on quiet sunday.

The only shows I'm likely to watch 'live' these days are Doctor Who and The Flash


----------



## calronmoonflower (Sep 28, 2015)

Ryujin said:


> That definitely confused me, but everything else that was fried was metal. Maybe the stove blew? Maybe they just wanted to throw a body into the mix and so threw their own logic out the window?



It's possible they where exposed to the alien metal environmentally and it killed them. Those that can become inhuman are immune to that effect.
[edit]
The cocoon remnants makes sense as well.


----------



## Ryujin (Sep 30, 2015)

Took a good look in the first couple of minutes of the show. RangerWickett is right; empty cocoon, hand-print melted into the steel stove. Looks like he only effects metal.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Oct 5, 2015)

They also have interchangeable wonkavators as well.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 5, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> See I knew that last part would happen. HOWEVER. I was under the assumption the Terrigen crystals they used weren't harmful to humans.




I think that's a false assumption.  I think we have never seen a normal human exposed to terrigen mist or crystals who has not been harmed by them. 

It is an interesting way to get "mutants" into the Marvel cinematic universe in greater numbers without having issues with the X-license.


----------



## tomBitonti (Oct 5, 2015)

Go clarify about the terragene.  The show directly states that the harmful metal sank to the ocean floor and was removed as a result.  The show directly states that normal humans are unharmed by exposure.

Thx!
TomB


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 5, 2015)

Umbran said:


> I think that's a false assumption.  I think we have never seen a normal human exposed to terrigen mist or crystals who has not been harmed by them.
> 
> It is an interesting way to get "mutants" into the Marvel cinematic universe in greater numbers without having issues with the X-license.




it may be just me but I  think the 'Half-Alien GMO weapon" approach is the least satisfying way to get "mutants" into the Marvel cinematic universe. It ties things too directly to aliens and just seems limiting to me, but then with Thor being an Alien, Avengers and GofG, it looks like the MCU is going that direction anyway so it should all pan out.

of course they are introducing magic, so perhaps things will change


----------



## Umbran (Oct 5, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> it may be just me but I  think the 'Half-Alien GMO weapon" approach is the least satisfying way to "mutants" into the Marvel cinematic universe.




Well, they *can't* do "mutants", per se.  The license prohibits the simple, "human born with mutated genetics" thing.



> It ties things too directly to aliens and just seems limiting to me




In the standard Marvel comics universe, the Celestials meddled with proto-human DNA to enable the genetic flexiblity that allows for humans with superpowers, creating the Eternals and the Deviants in the process.  The Kree then come along and use that to create the Inhumans.  It is the Celestial meddling that allows Marvel mutants and "altered humans" (like the Hulk, Spider Man, and Captain America, who have innate powers) to exist.

So, I don't see it as much of a stretch - it isn't really any more limiting than what's in the comics universe.  It also allows for plausible introduction of some of the elements from the mutant lines,recast - mutant detection and suppression of powers can now be keyed off of alien/manufactured DNA, rather than the "X-gene" of mutants, and then enable all the racism-stories that mutants used to carry.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 5, 2015)

Umbran,

All I know is Inhumans aren't mutants. Mutants (as you kind of pointed out) were a Celestial experiment that went off the rails (see Apocalypse/En Saban Nur and Franklin Richards, thank you very much.) Inhumans are all Kree induced. In this instance, within the MCU, Inhumans aren't necessarily as 'mutant' powered so much as 'alien DNA exposed to specific circumstance". This reminds me of the recent Uncanny X-men run where Maria Hill said something to effect "I can handle Doctor Doom, Alien invasions, hell even superheroes fighting each other. It's that one goddamn mutant with the power to level planets that wakes up his power and actually DOES that, which scares the hell out me. Nick Fury said the same thing. He was right."


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 6, 2015)

Umbran said:


> So, I don't see it as much of a stretch - it isn't really any more limiting than what's in the comics universe.  It also allows for plausible introduction of some of the elements from the mutant lines,recast - mutant detection and suppression of powers can now be keyed off of alien/manufactured DNA, rather than the "X-gene" of mutants, and then enable all the racism-stories that mutants used to carry.




Strangely enough I'd be far more comfortable with the Celestial storyline than I am with the Kree. The Celestials fit directly with _the gods are really hyper-advanced extradimensional aliens_ canon established for Thor and so allows for the existence of god-magic and suspension of disbeleif. From what I remember of the Eternals weren't the Celestials pretty much based on the Greek Titans - Kronos and Uranus? The "gods" being an extradimensional race works for me, whereas the Earths superheroes are alien science experiments doesn't.

but hey, maybe its just me


----------



## Umbran (Oct 6, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> All I know is Inhumans aren't mutants. Mutants (as you kind of pointed out) were a Celestial experiment that went off the rails (see Apocalypse/En Saban Nur and Franklin Richards, thank you very much.)




The Celestials weren't really putting the experiment on rails.  They came along, meddled, and left us to our own devices, *knowing* what the results would be, in general - the potential for mutation was intended, not an unforseen side effect.  Apocalypse was *intended*, actively maintained by the Celestials.  They generally want to see things like Franklin Richards.  The Celestials intent is to shepherd the creation of ever more powerful races.



> Inhumans are all Kree induced. In this instance, within the MCU, Inhumans aren't necessarily as 'mutant' powered so much as 'alien DNA exposed to specific circumstance".




The point is that both are ultimately based on the work of Celestials, which created the potential for powers in humanity.  Mutants are a natural modification that unleashes the potential, while Inhumans are an engineered modification that unleashes the same potential.  



> It's that one goddamn mutant with the power to level planets that wakes up his power and actually DOES that, which scares the hell out me. Nick Fury said the same thing. He was right."




Yes.  Now, note that Black Bolt, leader of the Inhumans in the comics, has the capability of destroying a planet if he wanted to.


----------



## Umbran (Oct 6, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> From what I remember of the Eternals weren't the Celestials pretty much based on the Greek Titans - Kronos and Uranus?




Only in the sense that there is some powerful race who came before. In Greek mythology, the titans are supplanted by their children.  I think only one Celestial has been slain in human history.  
In the Marvel Universe, the Celestials are still around, just not here right now.  



> The "gods" being an extradimensional race works for me, whereas the Earths superheroes are alien science experiments doesn't.




The Celestials (in the comic books) are not technically extra-dimensional (like, say Dormammu is).  They are among the first living beings in the universe.

In the comic books, Asgard and Olympus are extra-dimensional.  In the MCU, it may be they are simply other planets, far away.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 7, 2015)

So I watched the first 2 episodes ondemand and have to admit I liked it.  This season they seemed to have finally got a flow on and espcially good was them finally being allowed to directly reference the movies which they did a few times.

Anyway are Roslaind and the ACTU from the comics or something new?


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 8, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> Anyway are Roslaind and the ACTU from the comics or something new?




There is some fan speculation that the ACTU will change its name to HAMMER like in the comics after Norman Osborn took over SHIELD. But that's just fan speculation. So far, nothing about the ACTU has them doing things like HAMMER.

That being said, I do think the new HYDRA will be more effective than the old one.


----------



## calronmoonflower (Oct 11, 2015)

Umbran said:


> I think that's a false assumption.  I think we have never seen a normal human exposed to terrigen mist or crystals who has not been harmed by them.



Actually we have. When Sky and Raina transformed the normal human in the room was at first unaffected. It was only after he smashed the diviner that he was affected.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> There is some fan speculation that the ACTU will change its name to HAMMER like in the comics after Norman Osborn took over SHIELD. But that's just fan speculation. So far, nothing about the ACTU has them doing things like HAMMER.




My guess is they will be SWORD


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 12, 2015)

Nah. I don't see them being Sword. For one thing they need Abigail Brand. Last I checked that wasn't Abby.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 12, 2015)

Crothian said:


> My guess is they will be SWORD



SWORD have already been referenced in Thor and Agent Carter. 

ACTU seems to be something new that Coulson didn't know about


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 12, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> SWORD have already been referenced in Thor and Agent Carter.




I must have been asleep during both those to miss that.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 12, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> I must have been asleep during both those to miss that.




The Agent Carter reference was just some paper work. The Thor reference was in the extra footage and not in the movie I believe.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 12, 2015)

Well that explains that. Thanks Crothian. I have seen both but a) I didn't always pay attention to show when it was just paper work. b) I never saw the extra footage.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 12, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> Well that explains that. Thanks Crothian. I have seen both but a) I didn't always pay attention to show when it was just paper work. b) I never saw the extra footage.




yeah I rechecked and Thor was a deleted scene, so I don't know if that counts. With all the one shots, post credit scenes, easter eggs and extras that surround the Marvelverse these days it's hard to keep track of what's canon and whats not.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2015)

saw the episode and I will continue to watch the show.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 18, 2015)

Well last week's episode didn't do much for me in terms of a) didn't really advance the Inhuman side of things or even Secret Warriors. 

I WILL say I enjoyed seeing May kick butt again. That was pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> I WILL say I enjoyed seeing May kick butt again. That was pretty damn sweet.




that is always awesome to see!


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 18, 2015)

Indeed. Now if we can get more solid plans out of what Ward wants to do with HYDRA (I mean besides get rid of the fat that's left and build a stronger org), along with more Lash, I'm all for seeing what the future holds.

Oh and I think Gemma has officially go off the deep end. Going back to THAT place? I mean I'd get it if the planet in question was say, Counter Earth, Galador, or Tarnax IV.


----------



## Staffan (Oct 18, 2015)

Nightfall said:


> Oh and I think Gemma has officially go off the deep end. Going back to THAT place? I mean I'd get it if the planet in question was say, Counter Earth, Galador, or Tarnax IV.




There's clearly more to the place than what we saw. All we saw was a gray and barren wasteland - but Simmons managed to survive there for _months_. And while she is a trained SHIELD agent, she's not exactly a survival expert. I find it unlikely that she survived there on her own, so there are probably other people over there - perhaps Kree?


----------



## Richards (Oct 18, 2015)

Presumably, there's a human population over there, if the people in that castle a hundred years or so back kept sending people through the gateway to that other world.  Feed enough people through there, of both genders, and you might end up with a decent-sized stock of humans over there today.  Simmons might be wanting to go back there to rescue them.

Johnathan


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 18, 2015)

Richards said:


> Presumably, there's a human population over there, if the people in that castle a hundred years or so back kept sending people through the gateway to that other world.  Feed enough people through there, of both genders, and you might end up with a decent-sized stock of humans over there today.  Simmons might be wanting to go back there to rescue them.
> 
> Johnathan




I got the impression that all the people going through from the castle were male, but who knows.

Also when Simmons got weirder out in the lab, did anyone else get the impression she was being watched via the space rocks?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 18, 2015)

There might be a time differential there, such as 1 day there might be 2 months 'here'


----------



## Staffan (Oct 18, 2015)

Tonguez said:


> I got the impression that all the people going through from the castle were male, but who knows.
> 
> Also when Simmons got weirder out in the lab, did anyone else get the impression she was being watched via the space rocks?




I noticed that all the times the weirded out were connected to vibrations - phones on silent, and a lab centrifuge. The portal rock was also triggered via vibrations.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 9, 2016)

It's back! And it's still as awesome as I remember.  Ward maybe be dead, but what's inside him now is so much freakier.

Daisy and the team are just plain kick butt. 

New SHIELD is at least getting some acknowledgement. I just wonder if that will play out in Captain America 3: Civil War or not. 

Mostly I'm just glad to have my friends and the awesome back.


----------



## Tonguez (Mar 9, 2016)

Nightfall said:


> It's back! And it's still as awesome as I remember.  Ward maybe be dead, but what's inside him now is so much freakier.
> 
> Daisy and the team are just plain kick butt.
> 
> ...




I liked it too. Macks role is good as is the banter between Mockingbird and err 'the other guy'. Its a pity that May is getting sidelined though. I really like the new role for Glen Talbot and what that means for SHEILD Operations and do hope that carries through to the movie. I also like that they're adding powers and setting up an international team

also is Ward an Inhuman or something else?


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 9, 2016)

Tonguez said:


> also is Ward an Inhuman or something else?




The thing inside him which has been confirmed as inhuman and draws its references from Secret Warriors character, Hive, is inhuman. It might even be stronger than most Inhumans seen or talked about in or out of comics. Stronger than Black Bolt? Probably not, but certainly I'd imagine it being as old as the Royal Family itself.


----------

